# Things that are illegal in UAE



## incommunicated

I learned, or was told, that kissing in public is illegal and that cohabitation of unmarried couples is also illegal, that the same goes for drinking in public places and that if there are car accidents the foreigner is usually presumed guilty.

What else is illegal and what are the punishments?

Sort of tricky for singles that like to party?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Dont make out. Dont peck on the cheek if there are locals around by any means... 

Many people live together but dont advertise. If you live around non western people, suggest to either get to know your neighbors to see if they will snitch, or live a very very quiet life and draw no attention so they dont know what is going on in your apartment. 

Drinking in public is illegal outside of hotels. You can only drink if you have a license. You can only get a license if you are a resident. The hotels have the alcohol, where everyone who is a tourist and has no resident visa stays... so you figure that one out. 

87% of the people here are foreigners. So reality is that it isnt too hard to guess your accident wont be with a local. If you see a white suv coming fast on your ass, move. Keep in mind the left lane on highways tends to be the emiratis race track lane. Stay out of it unless you wish to play their games. 

I would suggest you pick up a time out dubai and read it. 

Dubai is a big party town. Abu Dhabi is much sleepier but still a bit going on there. Once you are here, you will figure out where you fit into the mix. 

Stop worrying, but do read up on things... Everything that glitters aint gold.


----------



## incommunicated

I am at a rented apartment in JBR now, for ten days.
Bought 2 cases of beer at the airport for about USD 
60. Wow. That is more than a buck per can for duty free.More expensive than at the local markets where I live.
Are you telling me it is illegal. for me, and my friends, to drink those beers?

Will try to get answers to all the questions I asked


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you do not have a residence visa, and obtained your liquour license, it is indeed illegal for you to be drinking alcohol. BUT.... it only becomes a problem if there is a problem. know odd, as uae is a tourist destination for many, who come to drink and have fun. Anyhow, ff you should need the police for some reason and you have alcohol in the system and they find out, you will have a bit of trouble because of it. So, as many say here, dont get in trouble, and wont be any trouble.


----------



## anwarm.aziz

I really missed you Jynxgirl 
You know what !!! you make look to things in a very different way ..I do like your posts


----------



## anwarm.aziz

OK my friend ..illegals are same every where + Islamic and cultural barriers .
The second one is for them as showing respect to the country Islamic and Arabic culture.
What I believe they are not searching for illegals (second type) unless you show it up.
You will find big signs in mall asking for aearing "respective" dress but no one will ask you (as far as I know) ..and by the way the definintion of this "respective" dress is far away from Arabic and Islamic culture ...it is something nearer to western standards.
from my exp here ..I feel they are more flexible with western people than non GCC (Gulf Cooperation Council) Arab.
Any way ..dont worry ..after you come and just in few days you will figure it out .


----------



## incommunicated

I sure do not understand the alcohol thing
Every tourist coming in via the airport can buy 48 beers or equivalent at the aiport but they can not drink it in their hotel rooms or in the apartments they rent?
???


----------



## Bugwart

incommunicated said:


> I sure do not understand the alcohol thing
> Every tourist coming in via the airport can buy 48 beers or equivalent at the aiport but they can not drink it in their hotel rooms or in the apartments they rent?
> ???


Why do you find it surprising that government regulations make no sense? It is not as if they make sense in the dozen countries where I have lived.


----------



## incommunicated

Because it hits me where it hurts.
It is just that the things that I normally do and enjoy doing legally in my country will surely get me jailed in Dubai


----------



## Jynxgirl

As long as you do not get drunken and stupid, do not grope and kiss in public and any ways that may cause the police to zero in on you, you will normally not have an issue. Not hard


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^what she said is true...rules are there for a reason...may not be the most reasonable reason but it is there non the less...


----------



## incommunicated

Jynxgirl said:


> As long as you do not get drunken and stupid, do not grope and kiss in public and any ways that may cause the police to zero in on you, you will normally not have an issue. Not hard


How about plain bad luck like drinking a couple of beers at night and being involved in a car accident in the morning?


----------



## Jynxgirl

There are charts you can look up to see how long alcohol actually can be detected in your blood steam. If you drink the previous night a few drinks (like 2 or 3, not 8 or 10 that so many expats here seem to think is normal), then will be gone by the morning. 

The metabolism of alcohol occurs in the liver. Once the ethanol in an alcoholic beverage reaches the liver, special enzymes called alcohol dehydrogenase are used to break down the ethanol into acetaldehyde, which is further broken down by enzymes into acetic acid, or vinegar. This process takes about an hour to break down a one half ounce of ethanol. This means that your blood alcohol content will drop an estimated 0.015 percent ever hour. For example, a blood alcohol content of 0.05 would take approximately three hours and twenty minutes to metabolize out of your body.
Read more: Alcohol Blood Test & How Long It Stays in the Body | eHow.com Alcohol Blood Test & How Long It Stays in the Body | eHow.com

If you were drunk the night before, there is no reason for anyone to get in to a car and drive. It is common sense that you know and realize you still have alcohol in your body and with that, you shouldn't be driving. Alcohol in your blood and driving isnt bad luck. 

I am the last one to defend some of the barbaric things, especially the ridiculous jail sentences given out for some things but killing someone you just have to pay the 200,000 or so and walk away free.... mind boggling), BUT really you have to 'do' something to draw attention and get in trouble. The ones kissing at 2am who got in so much trouble. Yes, they may not have been or they may have been locked up in passionate kissing, but if they would of just not been kissing because you are not suppose to, they wouldnt have gotten in trouble. Don't try to push the rules. This is not your country to push them and try to change them. We are visitors. 
​


----------



## incommunicated

Thank you
Sex is illegal for singles :-/
How many wifes could I have in U A E?

Is it true that you can divorce a woman by just saying you want a divorce three times?


----------



## Jynxgirl

incommunicated said:


> Thank you
> Sex is illegal for singles :-/
> How many wifes could I have in U A E?
> 
> Is it true that you can divorce a woman by just saying you want a divorce three times?


That is between you and your religion. If you are muslim, then you are 'allowed' up to four. If you are muslim, then sharia law prevails in divorce. YOu are able to divorce someone thru saying so but have to go to court and see a judge to complete the divorce. You might want to take a cultural course to learn about the locals and islam (as isnt just a religion but is suppose to be a way of life) if you are actually interested in learning.


----------



## ashburn

Jynxgirl, how long have been in uea? Seem that you know tons of things here..


----------



## Chevy105

And what is the level of behaviour allowed with my wife when in public, or for that matter meeting her at the airport for the first time in 6 months?


----------



## koddy28

So jinx girl if I buy alcohol at airport duty free for my apartment I'm not allowed? Confused.com


----------



## JP2013

If you have a residence visa you need a license to have alcohol in your apartment (or technically to even drink in a bar). If you're a tourist on a tourist visa then you don't need a license to drink in a bar or drink duty free in your hotel room. But no one will check unless you draw attention to yourself for another reason.


----------



## koddy28

Thanks for that I will becoming a resident once I'msorted


----------



## Enzoo

incommunicated said:


> Because it hits me where it hurts.
> It is just that the things that I normally do and enjoy doing legally in my country will surely get me jailed in Dubai


remember always that you are not in your country .just show respect for their laws coz we are here and we are not in our country . just dont get into trouble with alcohol in your system as what Jynxgirl said and you will be fine


----------



## busybee2

incommunicated said:


> How about plain bad luck like drinking a couple of beers at night and being involved in a car accident in the morning?


it has happened, a guy i knew was involved in an accident wasnt his fault but a local involved, they decided that he had been drinking the night before, so a blood test was carried out, guess what there was some still left in blood and its nil allowed here, so he was thrown in jail for something that wasnt his fault so moral of story if you drink get a cab and dont drive in the morning.


----------



## busybee2

dont employ part time maids, sponsor or use an agency.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Chevy105 said:


> And what is the level of behaviour allowed with my wife when in public, or for that matter meeting her at the airport for the first time in 6 months?


As much as the people around you will let you get away with I.e. nothing if there is someone who disapproves and a lot if nobody cares.

Just behave - if you have been apart for six months, then 30 minutes wait isn't anything to get back to where you are both staying.

If you cannot wait 30 minutes, get a room at the airport hotel


----------



## Dubai9

its fine to hug her, just keep in mind the citizens would like anyone visiting their county to respect them, their laws, and culture


----------



## Chevy105

Wait 30 mins?? what do you think I was thinking... A hug and a kiss will do


----------



## sammylou

Chevy105 said:


> Wait 30 mins?? what do you think I was thinking... A hug and a kiss will do


hug yes, but i'd actually refrain from the kiss to be safe. DXB is full of locals including police. even a peck on the cheek can offend someone. we live in a country where masterchef edits out the word "pork". it is best to be respectful even if we don't agree or understand it.


----------

